# New car = new opportunities (read, I need help!)



## 86_300zxturbo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, I picked my car up yesterday. Drove it home from Miami to Chattanooga, TN. What a long drive. The car did well except for a few things that I hope some of you can shed some light on. Here's the list (so far):

This has the digital dash. Where is the boost gauge?

The volt meter indicator was pegged at 17 for 350 miles. It then went to normal (12-ish) for 350 miles. THEN it moved back and forth for the last 100 miles. It was replaced by the previous owner approx. 10 months ago. Any ideas?

The lights on the suspension adjustment blink. It is set on soft, but the N and F lights blink. Obviously it's not happy about something. Where do I start?

Cruise doesn't work. The light comes on, but it doesn't hold. ??

Other issues include a fuel gauge that jumps around when the tank is full, but seems to get more accurate from 3/4 tank down. The oil pressure was on the load side when I started the trip, but the last 400 or so miles it did great on 40-45 psi. It pulls hard to the right. It has a small oil leak (haven't looked to see where, but it smells like it's dripping on the manifold. The radio has a short and any time you adjust the volume it cracks and pops (from both the head unit and the steering wheel). It needs some minor body work and a full paint job. Needs tires. One of them is almost a racing slick.

That's the majority of it. I appreciate any help that you can give on some or all of the issues above. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

boost gauge: there isn't one. The tach bars at full height symbolize full boost.

volt meter: probably a bad alternator.

suspension lights: adjustable suspension problem. Does it have the original shocks?

cruise: http://z31.com/brakepedal.shtml

fuel gauge: bad fuel level sending unit.

oil pressure: bad oil pressure sending unit.

leak: tighten the valve cover screws.

stereo: dump the 20 year old deck and install a new CD player. Or clean the contacts really good.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What AZ-ZBUM said. All the stuff you mentioned are regular problems. 

Where in Chattanooga are you? 

Hope it all gets worked out.


----------



## 86_300zxturbo (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks AS_ZBum. You hit the cruise problem on the head. It is now working properly.

The guy said it had shocks put on within the last couple of years. I'm guessing that whoever did it, didn't know anything about the electronic option.

Most of the bolts on the valve cover were loose. They have all been tightened, so we'll see how the leak goes.

I bought some plugs today and will install them sometime this week. Hopefully it will run a little smoother.

Besides the suspension, my only other real mystery is the cigarette lighter. The fuse is good and the light comes on at night, but it doesn't supply power. Do these go bad? I've never had to replace a cig lighter before. Had to run the 800 miles yesterday without a radar detector. 

Thanks again.

Rob

p.s. I just found the adjustible suspension info on z31.com. Apparantly the shocks are $800 each, so I'm sure mine are not nissan shocks. So now the question is how can I turn the lights off?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

86_300zxturbo said:


> p.s. I just found the adjustible suspension info on z31.com. Apparantly the shocks are $800 each, so I'm sure mine are not nissan shocks. So now the question is how can I turn the lights off?


Unplug the switch?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Unless the 86 is WAY different than the 87 with the digital dash the boost gauge is represented as said earlier by the length of the tach bars and above the heater controls in the right gauge pod.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Unplug the switch?



Yeah just unplug the switch and replace the shocks with Tokicos from "The Spec Shop"


----------



## 86_300zxturbo (Jan 22, 2005)

?AsleepZ? said:


> Unless the 86 is WAY different than the 87 with the digital dash the boost gauge is represented as said earlier by the length of the tach bars and above the heater controls in the right gauge pod.


I read in the manual that the boost guage was represented by the vertical bars in the digital display. I was sure that it had to be a misprint. That is the worst excuse for a gauge that I've ever seen. You really have no idea as to what is going on.

The right pod on my 86 is the compass.

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can install an aftermarket one. There really isn't a need for one stock.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah my god that is the worst set up ever.... Go to autometer and pick up a 30 dollar basic boost gauge... So much nicer.


----------

